# JFrame auf JFrame oder JPanel auf JFrame



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. 
Was ist besserer Stil bei folgendem Szenario!

Ich habe ein Fenster das die Applikation dar stellt, diese ist als JFrame gestartet.
Nun habe ich eine JMenuBar.
Je nachdem was ich aus der JMenuBar auswähle, soll sich der Inhalt im Applikations JFrame ändern.
Stelle ich den Inhalt nun als eigenen JFrame da oder rufe ich dann ein JPanel auf?

Gruss


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2005)

Du kannst die Inhalte der Menüpunkte, also die grafischen Anzeigen deiner Programmfuntionen jeweils auf ein extra JPanel setzen. Beim Wechsel der Programmfunktion, bspw. beim Klick auf einen Menüpunkt entfernst Du das aktuelle JPanel (remove() ) und setzt dann das passende JPanel in den JFrame (add() ). Danach forderst du ein Neuzeichnen des JFrames an. (validate() ).

Gleich deiner nächsten Frage vorweg:
Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion, es gibt schon Codebeispiele.


----------

